
HTTP/2 core features and how they relate to real-world conditions [video] - kickdaddy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yzJAKknE_k
======
mozumder
Also highly recommend h2o web server over nginx:
[https://h2o.examp1e.net](https://h2o.examp1e.net)

Best server for http/2 server push!

~~~
tete
Do you know of any more recent benchmark? HTTP/2 is still somewhat new, so I'd
be curious about how those numbers develop over time.

Sadly couldn't find any.

I guess one would have to repeat them on their own. Will report back, if I do.
:)

------
zeveb
Interesting that HTTP/1 is better with packet loss, and also that Firefox is
reliably faster than Chrome.

------
takeda
Re: pipeline was never used

This is actually not true, it was not used most popular browsers, but Opera
(the original one) utilized pipelining since version 4[1]

[1]
[http://www.operasoftware.com/press/releases/desktop/opera-4....](http://www.operasoftware.com/press/releases/desktop/opera-4.0-upgrades-
file-exchange-includes-http-1.1)

~~~
youngtaff
Part of the problem is intermediaries (proxies, AV scanners etc.) broke
pipelining so it couldn't be used in the wild

------
arcbyte
HTTP2 is garbage.

